# Do your cats ignore the cat tree?



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just wondering how I can tempt my kittens to play on the nice new cat tree I bought for them... at the moment they enjoy racing up and down the stairs, jumping off the furniture, and sleeping on the dining room chairs, but haven't shown the slightest hint of being interested in their tree.

I've tried spraying it with "play spray" which made them like thier scratching post, but they still ignore it.

I don't mind them playing on the furniture... they're not destructive (in the most part)... but...

Oh... I've had the tree for over a week now, so they are familiar with it.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Is the tree in a good location where they spend a lot of time? For the life of me I can't get mine to scratch it, they just don't like sisal I guess, but they do hang out on it and jump on it when they play.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Putting the tree by a window, if possible, is a good incentive. My 3 all love gaping out of the window even though they can go outside whenever they like.

I have 2 scratching post. One from sisal and the other from kinda carpet.
Tommy will use either but Alvin will not entertain the sisal?

I think it's because he likes to scratch really hard and pull out tufts of carpet and the sisal is too resillient.

Mick.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Placement of the tree can be crucial. If they like sleeping in the dining room you might want to put the tree in there for a while until they get used to it. 

Mine also seem to go in phases of where they like to sleep and play. There are such cats :lol: .


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

I also am in the camp that location is crucial. I have 2 cat trees. One is almost floor to ceiling and the other is about 4 feet tall. I used to have the large one in front of my big picture window and they were always on it. I moved it at Christmas time to put up my tree and they rarely use it now. It is downstairs for the moment. My half size one is now in the living room and they are always on that one now. I do have to add that they do still scratch on the tall one since it is on the route to the litter boxes.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Edited post /Hugh

(some wally thought it would be funny to spam this place).


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got mine a week ago today and Zander has just started using it the last couple days. He scratches the sisal, leaps from the furniture to/from the tree, and sleeps on the perches when I'm not home. Location is important! I have it between the couch and the patio doors, so he can leap on and off of it to the couch and see outside easily.


----------



## vickih (Jul 3, 2008)

I so want to get one for my kitty, i'm just afraid that thing will topple over.
is it sturdy? i have wood floors but it looks like it's easy to come tumbling down..


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Mine stare at theirs every once in a while. LOL! They prefer playing chase over three house levels! It sounds like wildebeests running most of the time! We have no children, so it's kinda neat to hear them play like that. I know that sounds weird, but it's really neat.


----------



## Alluring (Jun 6, 2008)

- Wrong Post -


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

vickih said:


> I so want to get one for my kitty, i'm just afraid that thing will topple over.
> is it sturdy? i have wood floors but it looks like it's easy to come tumbling down..


Mine is very sturdy. I got one where the base was the same or wider than the top (some have "offshoots" at the top which I thought _may_ make them wobbly).


----------

